# The Secret



## tdowns (May 1, 2007)

I've heard reference to a book called, "The Secret". I think it's classic new-age nonsense, but, seems to be the current formatting of it.

Anybody know much about it, or have people close to you who are being influenced by it?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 1, 2007)

tdowns007 said:


> I've heard reference to a book called, "The Secret". I think it's classic new-age nonsense, but, seems to be the current formatting of it.
> 
> Anybody know much about it, or have people close to you who are being influenced by it?




Al Mohler did a show about it recently. You might check out his website. Oprah is pushing this tripe.


----------



## Philbeck (May 2, 2007)

I have several friends at school that swear by it. I think it has something to do with a state of mind. Like I was riding with a person who likes it and they say you just have to think about what you want. We were in a mall parking lot and they kept saying "parking space" and then we found one up front close to the door. Does anyone know what it is really about?


----------



## Civbert (May 2, 2007)

I think it has something to do with Scripturalism.


----------



## tdowns (May 2, 2007)

*Sounds like.....*

Norman Vincent Peal, positive thinking stuff.....basically, Hindu, the Universe is God and everything in it (including us) is part of the stuff of God, so when we "put out" good thoughts, it affects reality, Star War's, The Force is similar......basically, the antithesis to the reality of a Personal, All Powerful God controls the Universe and is NOT the Universe.....in these circles, prayer is changing the Universe (God) to mold into our needs and desires.....I'm sure some of these logic guys could drive this into the ground very quickly.....I mean, can you imagine, all of humanities thoughts, actually affecting the Universe.......talk about a mess!!!!

Like all things, the truth lies in the practical, you are going to be more productive if you are positive about life, and achieving goals, so the net result of people reading these books, can be positive in the practical sense, but devastating when you take it at the spiritual level, because it becomes the Shirley Maclain's "I'm God".

That's what it SOUNDS like to me, I haven't researched that particular book yet.


----------



## Jane (May 9, 2007)

I have a friend who lives and dies by "The Secret." He is making plans to move to Los Angeles and enroll his kids in some prestigious rock music school. His living expenses will come to almost $1 million, but that is a trifling detail that he leaves to an impersonal entity known as "the Universe." His responsibility, according to "The Secret" is to concentrate on the big picture and let the Universe take care of the details like providing the money to make all of this possible.  

It's amazing how unbelievers think Christians are fools for trusting in a personal and loving God who chose us from the foundation of the world and knows the very number of hairs on our heads while they consider themselves wise for trusting in an unknown entity that doesn't exist, doesn't know them personally, and doesn't care about them.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 9, 2007)

Don Whitney on The Secret.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 9, 2007)

I have two sisters who are really getting into this. I told my mom that I was sending Whitney's review of it to them. Mom said, "Please don't, it's really helping them".

I asked her if she watched the video as well? She said 'yes' and that it's just like Jesus said, "As you say it your heart, so shall it be."

   

Discern, assess, engage. The lost art.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 9, 2007)

> The earth turns on its orbit for You. The oceans ebb and flow for You. The birds sing for You. The sun rises and it sets for You. The stars come out for You. Every beautiful thing you see, every wondrous thing you experience, is all there for You. Take a look around. None of it can exist, without You. No matter who you thought you were, now you know the Truth of Who You Really Are. You are the master of the Universe. You are the heir to the kingdom. You are the perfection of Life. And now you know The Secret (p. 183).



    

Throw yourself into peril, set yourself up as a god. You'll have a great life, and a hell of a death. Self-delusional rubbish (as usual) from those who do not know Him.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 10, 2007)

My Grandma and Mom really liked it.


----------



## bookslover (May 10, 2007)

Jane said:


> It's amazing how unbelievers think Christians are fools for trusting in a personal and loving God who chose us from the foundation of the world and knows the very number of hairs on our heads while they consider themselves wise for trusting in an unknown entity that doesn't exist, doesn't know them personally, and doesn't care about them.



Yes, it's amazing how the spiritually dead will dismiss the Bible as total nonsense, yet themselves fall for the craziest, looniest, nutjob "theology" they can find.

Dead hearts and seared consciences...


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (May 12, 2007)

Sean McDowell has a recent summary review of _The Secret_ at Christian Worldview Network. 

As I mentioned on my blog: It is highly recommended by today’s spiritual guru Oprah Winfrey, which ought to be enough to raise *a huge red flag* to discerning Christians.


----------

